# A little treasure for you to mull over



## Herb G (Jun 21, 2016)

Old age & treachery will beat youth & enthusiasm every time. :wink:


Anyone else have any bits of wisdom to pass along?


----------



## bobjackson (Jun 21, 2016)

Old age is not for the weak.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 21, 2016)

Getting old is a fact of life......Growing up is not.

Life is short.......Party Hard!


----------



## Old Bessie (Jun 21, 2016)

The one who dies with the most tools and toys is still dead......................


----------



## Edgar (Jun 21, 2016)

Getting old beats the alternative


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm to sexy for my hair...........That is why it isn't there.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Jun 21, 2016)

The trick is to die young, as old as possible!


----------



## mark james (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't take yourself too seriously, nobody else does.


----------



## mark james (Jun 21, 2016)

... I could agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 21, 2016)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 21, 2016)

"Old age isn't for sissies" 

Jim Smith


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 21, 2016)

You can lead a horse to water, and you can pick your friends, but you can't sneeze with your eyes open.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 21, 2016)

You can pick your friends......You can pick your nose.....
You can pick your friend's nose......but you are stuck with your family.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 21, 2016)

Be careful meddling in the affairs of Dragons ... Because you're crunchy and taste good with catsup. 

Danny


----------



## leehljp (Jun 21, 2016)

The difference between in-laws and outlaws is that outlaws are wanted!


----------



## mark james (Jun 21, 2016)

stonepecker said:


> You can pick your friends......You can pick your nose.....
> You can pick your friend's nose......but you are stuck with your family.



Shoot Wayne... you just made that up!  I'll be more careful when I see you again


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 21, 2016)

A wedding toast:

Here's to You and Here's to Me!

And here's to Love and Honor!

And I'll be true as long as you but not mother f***ing minute longer!


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 21, 2016)

Since I just hit the 60:

I may be senile but it's better then you being stupid!


----------



## robutacion (Jun 21, 2016)

Getting old is fast and furious, or is furious from getting old...?

George


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 21, 2016)

Always remember that you are absolutely unique. Just like everyone else.


----------



## ttm7 (Jun 21, 2016)

WHAT IS THE AVERAGE AGE ON PENTURNERS.ORG


----------



## MTViper (Jun 21, 2016)

Something I learned from an old sergeant that worked for me:  "No one's totally worthless, you can always serve as a bad example."


----------



## bobleibo (Jun 21, 2016)

_-If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got
-Do it right or do it again
-KARMA wins every time_


----------



## Herb G (Jun 22, 2016)

I might be fat and old, but you're ugly. And I can always lose weight.
You can't lose ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Jun 22, 2016)

Learn from other peoples mistakes......you don't have time to make them all yourself.

I've quit asking how stupid can someone be......they seem to take it as a challenge.

As Ron White says.....You can't fix stupid.


----------



## PapaTim (Jun 22, 2016)

My favorite old Irish blessing.

"May those who love us, love us;
and those who don't love us, may God turn their hearts;
and if He doesn't turn their hearts, may he turn their ankles
so we'll know them by their limping.”


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 22, 2016)

If I were wrong
Don't you think I would know it???


----------



## triw51 (Jun 22, 2016)

A toast I learned from a great man (my uncle)
"Here's to you as good as you are, as Bad as I am.
I am as good as you are as bad as I am."


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 22, 2016)

Never argue with an idiot. They will just bring you down to their level and beat you with experience!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jun 22, 2016)

There is one in evey family. If you think your family doesn't have one your probably it.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 22, 2016)

Consequences are not coincidental.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sometimes the things that you don't know are more important than the things that you do know so you need to know when you don't know.


----------



## BSea (Jun 22, 2016)

You can no more teach what you ain't done than come back from where you ain't been.

(although many seem to try)


----------



## Herb G (Jun 22, 2016)

No matter where you go, there you are.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 22, 2016)

Ignorance I may be able to help you with
Stupid I can't do anything about.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 22, 2016)

The opposite of PRO is CON.......

So the opposite of Progress is Congress.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jun 22, 2016)

Old age can only be appreciated by the young at heart.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 22, 2016)

Like my signature line says, "lf your presence doesn't make an impact, your absence won't make a difference!"


----------



## Rink (Jun 22, 2016)

If you're not making waves, you're not under way.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 22, 2016)

If you don't have the time to do it right the first time, you won't have the time to get it right the second time.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 22, 2016)

I've always heard that it takes 11 steps to correct a mistake.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 22, 2016)

It's much easier to tell the truth than to remember the lie.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 22, 2016)

I know the voices in my head aren't real..... but sometimes their ideas are just absolutely awesome!


----------



## larryc (Jun 22, 2016)

At 85, next week, I'm grateful for the aches and pains. They tell me I'm still alive.


----------



## Monty (Jun 22, 2016)

TellicoTurning said:


> If you don't have the time to do it right the first time, you won't have the time to get it right the second time.


The corollary to this is - There's not enough time to do it right, but always enough time to do it over.


----------



## Penultimate (Jun 22, 2016)

I learned these as an alter boy, a long time ago. 
Keep your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut, you might learn something. 
Always look like you know what your doing, even if you don't. 
I heard a comedian say this, and it describes my wife and I. 
Women dress for an occasion, men dress to solve the neakedness problem.


----------



## Marnat3 (Jun 23, 2016)

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the  intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but  rather to *slide* in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow What a ride" Hunter Thompson


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jun 23, 2016)

Herb G said:


> Old age & treachery will beat youth & enthusiasm every time. :wink:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have any bits of wisdom to pass along?


  I've been thinking about procastinating.


----------



## Herb G (Jun 23, 2016)

Never put off until tomorrow what you can put off until the day after tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 23, 2016)

When I die, I want to have a pinata at my funeral so people can be happy... but, I want it filled with bees so that they're not too happy.

Jim Smith


----------



## leehljp (Jun 23, 2016)

Marnat3 said:


> “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the  intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but  rather to *slide* in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow What a ride" Hunter Thompson



That statement is OK if you die young. :biggrin: But it isn't so much fun when you get to be 70ish, then live for another 10 to 20 years in that shape. Life has been a quite a ride for me, I just wish I hadn't ridden it so hard when I was younger!


----------



## tbroye (Jun 23, 2016)

When I grow up I want to be just like my grandson.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 24, 2016)

Why didn’t Noah swat those two mosquitoes?


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 24, 2016)

Never go to bed angry, stay awake and plot your revenge.


----------



## Curly (Jun 24, 2016)

This workshop is coated with a protective layer of dust. 

The good die young. That's why we are still alive.


----------



## mjbarry21 (Jun 24, 2016)

I can EXPLAIN it to you, I can't UNDERSTAND it for you.


----------



## BSea (Jun 24, 2016)

The reason Grandparents and Grandkids get along so well is because they have a common enemy.


----------



## flyitfast (Jun 25, 2016)

Last one!!!

I can keep a secret - it's the people that I tell them to that can't............


----------

